# New Adonia



## Pompeyfan

I have just had an e-mail from P&O about their new ships Adonia which will enter service in May 2011. she is not new, but currently the Royal Princess originally built for the now defunct Renaissance cruise line. At 32,000 tons P&O say she will exude small ship charm, and obviously a replacement for Artemis. More than 75% of her 355 cabins have balconies. Before entering service with P&O the ship will be refitted to provide a library carrying 4,000 books, a grand lounge with wooden dance floor and the forward bar being re-named the Crows Nest in P&O tradition. 

David


----------



## RCHARLTON

Here is a little more information from a USA Today article. It looks as though several cruise lines are cutting back on their Alaska Cruise business.

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/cruises/item.aspx?type=blog&ak=620003178.blog


----------



## Pompeyfan

Perhaps they should take a tip from us back in the 70s when we began Alaska cruises as they are now being the first ever passenger ship to visit Anchorage. We cruised to Alaska on the old Arcadia, but also did Circle Pacific cruises. Spirit of London just cruised to Alaska etc, and was not doing too well. So P&O bought Princess cruises, and did well for years in this area as we all know. But perhaps there are too many ships doing Alaska cruises now?. We also went to the Caribbean on Arcadia from the east coast through the Panama. Those cruises were very popular. 

David


----------



## fred henderson

I think I remember that Alaska imposed a special tax on the cruise industry last year; if they wanted to reduce the number of visitors, it seems to be working. 

Fred (Thumb) ,


----------



## john g

How sensible to give us Brits an alternative to the mega floating butlin style glass barges. The Atemis was ageing rapidly especialy with her deck fittings but she felt like a ship and had a good social atmosphere. 30,000 tons and under a thousand "guests" sounds good common sense from P&O......good luck to them.


----------



## Purser52

Originally the Renaissance vessel R8, she became the Minerva 2 when Swan Hellenic was in P&O ownership. She was redeployed within Carnival in a move that lead to her becoming Royal Princess and the withdrawal of the Swan Hellenic name until it was resurrected by Lord Sterling (using the original and smaller Minerva) under All Leisure group ownership.


----------



## fred henderson

Princess Cruises continue to operate two other ex-Renaissance ships, Pacific Princess (R Three) and Ocean Princess (R Four). One of the problems with these ships is that none of the cabins are fitted with Pullman berths, so they are only suitable for adults only cruises.

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## PhilColebrook

fred henderson said:


> One of the problems with these ships is that none of the cabins are fitted with Pullman berths, so they are only suitable for adults only cruises.
> 
> Fred (Thumb)


But the kids have Disney Dream! We adults need a break.


----------



## silverfox

fred henderson said:


> One of the problems with these ships is that none of the cabins are fitted with Pullman berths, so they are only suitable for adults only cruises.
> 
> Fred (Thumb)


P&O will be advertising the Adonia as adults only cruising. Lovely!!!


----------



## Pompeyfan

I am totally against adults only ships firstly because adults I have sailed with on ships that take children were the problem, not the kids. These adults were pompous, rude and downright arrogant. And secondly as a parent and grandparent I could never go aboard a ship that bans children because that would make me feel terrible mentally as if I am banning my own kids. There is no way I could accept that. We were all kids once, and a poor show if we can't be on the same ship as they are without this segregation mentality. 

Yes, kids can be a pain in the backside at times, but so can adults. The world was made for all of us including our own inventions, not a selected few. As far as I know P&O are the only company who ban kids from certain ships. Hopefully that is the case. My grandson likes the look of Arcadia, but cannot go aboard her. I find that disgraceful. And anyway, the P&O ships I have been aboard Oriana, Aurora and Oceana P&O cleverly arrange the ship that you see very few kids anyway. It can be done so they don't upset others without banning them. So perhaps there should be kids only ships to get away from arrogant an pompous adults?!. I don't think the Disney ships have gone that far? [=P] 

David


----------



## jimthehat

david,
trouble with kids on the ships is that they get to places they should not.
On the aurora a couple of years ago on the way to the caribbean we were under the impression that kids were not allowed in one of the pools so that we oldies could have a gentle paddle up and down,but this was not the case and the kids were jumping in all over the pool,i knew someone who complained and was told that the staff did not want to upset the parents one would have thought that two pools would have been sufficient for them.other than that no problems and it was nice to see the children dressing up for dinner on the formal nights,hoping to have our grandchildren with us next year.

jim


----------

